

How to Choose the Right Incubator for Your Startup - ptrwtts
http://mindovermeta.com/2011/06/how-to-choose-the-right-incubator-for-your-startup-notes/

======
ptrwtts
Notes from the event that Orrick held. May come in handy for anyone who missed
it! Also, you can find notes from the 'How to Choose Your Angels' event here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2686092>

